# Kescher pflicht niedersachsen



## hechtzu (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo leute

ich möchte demnächst das erste mal an ein gewässer gehen zum angeln
Ich möchte auf barsch angeln an normalen ufern
brauche ich einen kescher oder nicht?

In der fischerprüfung wurde gesagt dass große fische mit dem kescher zu landen sind
In der gewässerordnung steht dass ein passender unterfangkescher oder fischgreifer mitzuführen ist
zählt das auch bei barschen?
Wenn dann doch ein großer hecht einsteigt bringt mir so ein kleiner barschkescher auch nicht mehr außerdem ist hechtschonzeit und jeden hecht würde ich eh im wasser abhaken

also wie seht ihr das leute?
Ich möchte auch viel strecke machen der kescher stört da nur

ps : kunstköder sind erlaubt

bitte um antworten


----------



## Rannebert (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> In der gewässerordnung steht dass ein passender unterfangkescher oder fischgreifer mitzuführen ist



Punkt!


----------



## m-spec (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Punkt!



Jupp.


----------



## Jose (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

wenn das so da steht, dann musst du das auch mitführen.
von auch einsetzen steht da wohl nix.

just another *Gessler-Hut*


(aber: 
ganz abhängig von der gewässer-situation 
und deiner beweglichkeit bzw. standsicherheit 
kann und wird ein fehlender kescher schmerzhaft vermisst werden)


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Ist ja schon alles gesagt. Woher sollen kapitale Barsche und ev. auch Hechte denn wissen, dass du nur auf Barsche aus bist.

Mein größter Hecht hat auf einen Barschköder gebissen, ich war jedenfalls froh das ich einen Kescher dabei hatte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



Jose schrieb:


> (aber:
> ganz abhängig von der gewässer-situation
> und deiner beweglichkeit bzw. standsicherheit
> kann und wird ein fehlender kescher schmerzhaft vermisst werden)



Jupp, weil dann *der* Fisch einsteigt, wenn man ohne Kescher am Wasser ist.

Und von wegen einfacher Handlandung. Man schaue sich da mal die vergangene Fisch und Fang Profiliga Saison an, wo "Vollprofis" bei der Handlandung ins Wasser fallen, oder vom Fisch noch getunnelt werden und X-Versuche brauchen.

Ich bin immer mit Kescher unterwegs. Stört beim laufen genau wie die Rute. Komischerweise gibts aber nicht soviele Threads, wo die Leute die Ruten zuhause lassen wollen...

Letztlich ist das aber ein Thema, wo regelmässig Punkte verteilt werden, weil die Fronten beim Thema Kescher vs. Handlandung offenbar verhärteter sind, als bei der C&R Thematik.


----------



## Jose (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...Komischerweise gibts aber nicht soviele Threads, wo die Leute die Ruten zuhause lassen wollen...



der ist gut #6


----------



## namycasch (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Petri.

Bei uns in den Vereinssatzung, steht ganz klar, Kescher ist unbedingt mitzuführen. Wenn man bei einer Kontrolle ohne Kescher angetroffen wird, kann es sogar dazu führen, das man den Verein verlassen muss.

Petri.


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> 
> In der gewässerordnung steht dass ein *passender * unterfangkescher oder fischgreifer mitzuführen ist
> zählt das auch bei barschen?
> ...



Die Betonung liegt bei *passender * Unterfangkescher. Die meisten Kescher kann man am Gürtel einklipsen oder eben ins Gras legen.
Die Gewässerordnung ist sozusagen das Gesetzbuch wonach man sich zu halten hat. Das gilt auch für andere Gewässer, wobei da andere Gewässerbücher möglich sind.


----------



## fordprefect (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Jupp, weil dann *der* Fisch einsteigt, wenn man ohne Kescher am Wasser ist.
> 
> Und von wegen einfacher Handlandung. Man schaue sich da mal die vergangene Fisch und Fang Profiliga Saison an, wo "Vollprofis" bei der Handlandung ins Wasser fallen, oder vom Fisch noch getunnelt werden und X-Versuche brauchen.
> 
> ...



So ist es!
Ich hab immer so einen Bärenstarken mit 70cm Kante dabei. Egal ob ich auf Friedfisch oder spinnen gehe. Das witzige ist, dass ich dafür komische Blicke am Wasser ernte, weil hier gefühlt 90% der Spinnangler komplett auf den Kescher verzichten oder so ein Alibinetz dabei haben, mit dem sie vlt. einen kapitalen Kaulbarsch keschern können.

Die schnellste, einfachste und sicherste Methode ist es immer noch einen Fisch zu keschern. Mag sein, dass viele Leute mit der Handlandung gut klar kommen, aber bei youtube gibt es jede menge Videos, bei denen nachher Hecht und Angler am Drilling hängen. Die ganzen Schnitwunden durch die Zähne sind dagegen dann Lapalien. Seitenschneider hat von denen wahrscheinlich dann auch keiner dabei, stört ja nur. Bei nem glitschigeren Rapfen oder Döbel wirds übrigens auch schwer.

Für mich riecht das ganze sehr stark nach Poserei. Seit wann ist das denn so populär? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern. dass es schon ein Thema war, als ich zu Jugendzeiten geangelt habe.


----------



## wusel345 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Manche Fragen sind schon komisch. Wenn du es so gelernt hast und es in der Gewässerordnung steht würde ich mich daran halten. Gibt bloß Ärger bei einer Kontrolle. Wie wäre es mit einem Klappkescher mit normalen Maßen? Ist nicht sehr sperrig und wiegt auch nicht viel.


----------



## Ruti Island (27. Februar 2015)

hechtzu schrieb:


> In der gewässerordnung steht dass ein passender unterfangkescher oder fischgreifer mitzuführen ist
> zählt das auch bei barschen?




Die Lösung des Problems liegt meiner Meinung nach beim Fischgreifer. Besorg dir für 10€ einen Lipgrip und gut ist. Vorausgesetzt du kannst damit umgehen, wenn nicht wäre ein Kescher doch die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Eindeutiger kanns ja wohl nicht gehen:



> In der fischerprüfung wurde gesagt dass große fische mit dem Kescher zu landen sind
> In der gewässerordnung steht dass ein passender Unterfangkescher oder fischgreifer mitzuführen ist...



...und 99,99% aller Gegenargumente beginnen mit "Ja aber ich...!"

Argumente, die mit "Ja aber ich...!" beginnen sind aber von vorne herein für den Teil des unteren Rücken, wo er aufhört einen vornehmen Namen zu führen, vulgus für den Arsxx. Eine Argumentation für bockige kleine Mädchen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch viel strecke machen der kescher stört da nur



Stört eigentlich nur,wenn du die Strecke schwimmend bewältigst.


----------



## Schlacko (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Ist immer schön zu sehen wenn Leute im Hafen an einer 2 Meter Spundwand stehen und keinen Kescher dabei haben. Ich warte auf den Tag das einer von denen einen schönen großen Fisch fängt und den nicht landen kann. Und dann die Frage kommt "kannst du mir mal den Fisch Keschern" dann gibt es von mir nur den  Stinkefinger. Ist dann zwar ******** von mir, aber hat vielleicht ein Lerneffekt.


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Die Lösung des Problems liegt meiner Meinung nach beim Fischgreifer. Besorg dir für 10€ einen Lipgrip und gut ist. Vorausgesetzt du kannst damit umgehen, wenn nicht wäre ein Kescher doch die bessere Alternative.



Leider völlig Falsch. Wenn da steht Kescher ist Kescher gemeint. Nicht Lipgrip oder Hand oder sonstwas was Inn ist. Es steht meist der Zusatz geignet öde ähnliches bei. Das heißt, der Aquariumkescher gilt nicht.

Auch hier bitte kein: Ja, aber....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> 
> ich möchte demnächst das erste mal an ein gewässer gehen zum angeln
> Ich möchte auf barsch angeln an normalen ufern
> ...


 

@ Angler9999

Wo ist jetzt das Problem einen Lipgrip mitzuführen?|rolleyes

In der Fischerprüfung wird viel erzählt, in meiner damals wurde mir von 1,6m Hechten erzählt!|kopfkrat


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> @ Angler9999
> 
> Wo ist jetzt das Problem einen Lipgrip mitzuführen?|rolleyes
> 
> In der Fischerprüfung wird viel erzählt, in meiner damals wurde mir von 1,6m Hechten erzählt!|kopfkrat



Du kannst natürlich den Lipgrip mitführen. Ich sehe da kein Problem. Da hast du natürlich recht. Er dürfte es sogar......

Auch wenn in der Gewässerordnung steht "geeigneter Kescher"
Nur benutzen dürftest du den nicht!

Da führt auch keine Diskussion drüber hinweg. UND das wäre auch nicht das Thema hier.


----------



## thomas1602 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

ich war am Anfang auch eher auf dem Trichter, Kescher braucht man nicht.
Wenn aber das erste mal ein großer Hecht an einer nicht ganz so idealen Stelle einsteigt, dann wird man den Kescher schmerzlichst vermissen.

Ein anderer Vorteil, ich habe mit dem Kescher schon sehr viele meiner Wobbler aus dem Baum oder aus Gestrüpp im Wasser retten können. Mittlerweile nehme ich sogar zum Forellenangeln lieber den grossen Kescher mit 2m Stiel mit, anstatt den Watkescher.


----------



## racoon (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> In der fischerprüfung wurde gesagt dass große fische mit dem kescher zu landen sind...
> 
> In der gewässerordnung steht dass ein passender unterfangkescher *oder* fischgreifer mitzuführen ist
> zählt das auch bei barschen?



Na dann widerspricht die Gewässerordnung ja der Fischerprüfung. Was ist, wenn Du den vorgeschriebenen Fischgreifer dabei hast und ein großer Fisch gekeschert werden muss ?

Und überhaupt : Wann ist ein Fisch groß ?

Nimm Dir einfach einen Standart-Klappkescher mit ans Wasser und schon hast Du allem Genüge getan. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du ihn benötigst.


----------



## Ruti Island (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Leider völlig Falsch. Wenn da steht Kescher ist Kescher gemeint. Nicht Lipgrip oder Hand oder sonstwas was Inn ist. Es steht meist der Zusatz geignet öde ähnliches bei. Das heißt, der Aquariumkescher gilt nicht.
> 
> Auch hier bitte kein: Ja, aber....




Habe weder in der Fischereiverordnung noch im Landesfischereigesetz etwas gefunden, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Laut Gewässerordnung wäre ja ein Lipgrip in Ordnung, da ja festgelegt ist, dass man einen Unterfangkescher ODER Fischgreifer mitführen muss.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich den Lipgrip mitführen. Ich sehe da kein Problem. Da hast du natürlich recht. Er dürfte es sogar......
> 
> Auch wenn in der Gewässerordnung steht "geeigneter Kescher"
> Nur benutzen dürftest du den nicht!
> ...


 

Warum lässt du den wichtigen Passus im Zitat weg?! Es steht in seiner Gewässerverordnung Kescher oder Lipgrip, also kann er einen Kescher mitführen, was er nicht möchte wegen dem Tragen, oder einen Lippgrip der viel besser zu transportieren ist.
Da gibt es nix zu diskutieren stimmt, denn erlaubt ist Kescher ODER Lipgrip!


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Weil ich es überlesen habe ich Looser..... alles klar....:c:c:c#q#q#q


----------



## labralehn (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Bei einer meiner Erlaubniskarten steht sogar, daß man noch eine Rachensperre mitführen muss, wenn man auf Raubfisch angelt.
Wenn ich Ansitz angele habe ich immer 2 Kescher dabei.
Einen großen und einen kleineren. Der große Kescher ist halt für Rotaugen suboptimal in der Handhabung.

Wenn der Lipgrip erlaubt ist, dann nimm den mit, der läßt sich in der Regel z.B. prima am Gürtel befestigen und stört kaum.

Ansonsten nimm einen Klappkescher mit Teleskopstil und pack den in den Rucksack.


----------



## oberfranke (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Wenn du viel Strecke machen willst, pass mal auf wieviele Stellen wirklich geeignet sind problemlos  eine Handlandung durchzuführen. 
Also ohne Gefahr zu laufen unfreiwilligen Kontakt mit dem zur Zeit etwa 5 Grad "warmen" Wasser zu machen. Auch für nen Lipgrip musst du eine geeignete Stelle haben damit du den Fisch problemlos in Greifnähe kommen kannst. Ich hab beim Wanderangeln immer nen Klappkescher im/am Rucksack und fertig.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> @ Angler9999
> 
> Wo ist jetzt das Problem einen Lipgrip mitzuführen?|rolleyes
> 
> In der Fischerprüfung wird viel erzählt, in meiner damals wurde mir von 1,6m Hechten erzählt!|kopfkrat


 
 Da wird viel erzählt.
 Nicht alles wird immer stimmen.

 Ist wie immer im Leben, Du darfst keiner Quelle vertrauen.

 Wie kommst Du darauf das Hechte eigentlich die 160cm nie erreichen können ?
 Weil Bücher und Angelzeitschriften das behaupten ?
http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/scientificname/Esox lucius/show

 Aber wohl so selten wie Menschen die die 110 Jahre überschreiten und trotzdem kaum Hilfe benötigen.
 Soll es ja auch schon mehrmals gegeben haben.
 1/1 000 000 000

 Ich wette Rekorde werden viel häufiger geknackt als man denkt, nur meldet man solche Fische gar nicht so oft.
 Das machen Angler und vor allem Fischer, denen Rekorde unwichtig sind und die gar nicht im Mittelpunkt stehen wollen.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Mit dem Kescher minimiere ich zu dem die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mir der Fisch  bis er reif zur Handlandung ist, doch noch aussteigt.
Ich habe zu dem einmal einen großen Hecht verloren, weil der Kescher zu klein war und ich ihn länger habe drillen müssen! Aus solchen Fehlern lernt man leidvoll!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> ich war am Anfang auch eher auf dem Trichter, Kescher braucht man nicht.
> Wenn aber das erste mal ein großer Hecht an einer nicht ganz so idealen Stelle einsteigt, dann wird man den Kescher schmerzlichst vermissen.


So ist es auch bei mir gewesen.
Im krautigen Bereich einen kräftigen Hecht gehabt. Vor mir Gebüsch, dahinter ein kleiner Teppich Kraut und dann dazu den normalen 0/8/15 Kescher. Ich brauchte damals mehrere versuche um den Hecht halbwegs in den Kescher zu bugsieren.

Das war das letzte Mal, als ich mit einem so kleinen Kescher los bin. Seit dem habe ich nur noch einen 3 Meter ausklappbar gummierten Kescher. Egal wo ich bin, der Kescher ist dabei. 

Und Meter mache ich so einige.
Die Rute wird eh immer in der einen Hand transportiert. Das Equipment ist in einem Rucksack auf dem Rücken und die andere Hand hält den Kescher. Wenn ich werfe, dann lege ich den Kescher neben mir.

Im Grunde genommen kaum Mehraufwand.
Empfehle ich.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Da wird viel erzählt.
> Nicht alles wird immer stimmen.
> 
> Ist wie immer im Leben, Du darfst keiner Quelle vertrauen.
> ...


 
Tja gerade in der heutigen medienzeit hätte schon mal annähernd einer irgendwo auftauchen müssen...
Und 1,46cm sind bei weitem noch keine 1,6m, denn ein 86er ist ja auch kein Meter#6


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und 1,46cm sind bei weitem noch keine 1,6m, denn ein 86er ist ja auch kein Meter#6



sieh dir die Seite nochmal genau an. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## oberfranke (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Tja gerade in der heutigen medienzeit hätte schon mal annähernd einer irgendwo auftauchen müssen...
> Und 1,46cm sind bei weitem noch keine 1,6m, denn ein 86er ist ja auch kein Meter#6



Schmarnn, geh mal zum Stammtisch. 
Spätestens beim 6. Seidla sind die fehlenden 14 cm erfüllt. Ab dem zehnten brauchst an zweiten Mann um die Arme zu verlängern. 
Und des hat nix mit modernen Medien zu tun.   
#g


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Schmarnn, geh mal zum Stammtisch.
> Spätestens beim 6. Seidla sind die fehlenden 14 cm erfüllt. Ab dem zehnten brauchst an zweiten Mann um die Arme zu verlängern.
> Und des hat nix mit modernen Medien zu tun.
> #g


 

Deswegen tue ich mir so ein Quatsch nicht an, so fest kann ich die Hose gar nicht zuschnüren wie sie mir die taschen voll hauen....

@koalabaer

Länge Rekord: 155cm Bild? komisch, wie mit den 60er Barschen die ständig gefangen werden, wie bei Barschanglern in Duisburg die matze Koch besucht hat, ja ne ist klar#q


----------



## berndheidem (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Hallo!
einen kescher mitzuführen ist niemals verkehrt.ich mache selber meist handlandung habe ihn aber immer dabei. gerade wenn ich in der talsperre wippra angle braucht man ihn oft,da dort das ufer an manchen stellen ziemlich steil ist und man sonst bei der handlandung baden gehen kann.
MfG Bernd


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Deswegen tue ich mir so ein Quatsch nicht an, so fest kann ich die Hose gar nicht zuschnüren wie sie mir die taschen voll hauen....
> 
> @koalabaer
> 
> Länge Rekord: 155cm Bild? komisch, wie mit den 60er Barschen die ständig gefangen werden, wie bei Barschanglern in Duisburg die matze Koch besucht hat, ja ne ist klar#q



 Na ja, realistisch ist der Fang eines Rekordfisches kaum.
 Die einen träumen von so etwas, die anderen halten es halt für unwahrscheinlich folglich unmöglich.
 Für beide gilt es trotzdem vorbereitet zu sein und eben ein Landungshilfe parat zu haben.
 Ich denke Träumer werden sich da besser vorbereiten.

 Meinen größten Barsch (55+x?),...verloren der Kescher war nicht griffbereit.
 Meinen größten Hecht, ..verloren Kescher war nicht aufgebaut, aber immerhin griffbereit.
 Meine größte Barbe,...drill mal so eine ü90er wenn du gleichzeitig barfuß in den Steinen zum Kescher kletterst.
 (Ich wollte....ja nur Aale)


 Einige lernen es halt nie.:c
 Obwohl, da gab es auch noch meinen größten Aal (Ü2Kg), der bis auf ganz leichtes Friedfischgerät an einer Kurzen weichen Rute und 1,5 mieseste Krautkannte.
 Bekommen habe ich in lediglich weil ich Ihn mit dem aufgebauten Kescher an der Oberfläche überraschte, bevor er überhaupt panisch wurde und einfach an Land warf.
 Eigentlich hatte ich den schon abgeschrieben, ich hätte nie geglaubt das es klappt.

 Anglerglück und Kescher liegen dicht bei einander.
 Eigentlich seltsam das alle am Anfang meinen das der nicht wichtig sei.
 Der ist fast zu nützlich wie die Angel selbst.



 Ich habe in 40 Jahren einige Rekordfische gesehen, aber lediglich 2 wurden von den Fängern bekanntgemacht und gemeldet.

 Aber ein Hecht von über 130cm sah ich auch nie, das braucht schon optimale Bedingungen, die werden wir heute kaum noch finden.


----------



## Spilotes (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Es sollte wohl selbstverständlich sein einen Kescher mitzuführen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



Spilotes schrieb:


> Es sollte wohl selbstverständlich sein einen Kescher mitzuführen.


 

Weil?


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Weil?


 #d
 Weil,.. einige geharkte Fische auch sicher landen wollen.

 Ich brauch auch eigentlich kein Maßband, maßige Fische erkennt man auch so.
 Aber mach mal braucht man so ein Gedöns eben doch.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Wer keine Lust hat einen kescher mitzunehmen und miteinem Lipgrip oder eben der Handlandung um kann, der brauch keinen Kescher.
Wenn das auch noch erlaubt ist, gibs doch kein Problem.
Wenn er natürlich nur an Stellen angelt wo er einen Kescher brauch um den Fisch überhaupt zu landen ist es was anderes...


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wer keine Lust hat einen kescher mitzunehmen und miteinem Lipgrip oder eben der Handlandung um kann, der brauch keinen Kescher.
> Wenn das auch noch erlaubt ist, gibs doch kein Problem.
> Wenn er natürlich nur an Stellen angelt wo er einen Kescher brauch um den Fisch überhaupt zu landen ist es was anderes...


 
 Macht Sinn so ein Teil, vor allem aber für Spezis die den Fisch nicht einmal aus dem Wasser heben, sondern lediglich sicher an der Oberfläche halten, bis sie den Harken gelöst haben.
 Watangler und Bootsangler meist....die C&...

 Der Kescher ist halt vielseitiger wenn auch nicht so modisch.
 Denn kann fast jeder Angler verwenden und der funktioniert auch bei allen Arten.
 Der ist eher für das Entnehmen aus dem Wasser und ganz sicher für normale Uferangler von Vorteil.

 Dort ist es halt wohl erlaubt....ich aber mag meine Kescher nicht vermissen, auch wenn ich sie nicht immer verwende.


----------



## hechtzu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Ok gut kescher ist pflicht 
aber muss ich ihn auch immer griffbereit haben oder darf ich ihn auch einfach im rucksack lassen?

Also das ist nur eine frage und ich möchte bitte nur eine antwort und nicht warum ich einen kescher brauche oder warum nicht 
nur weil ich das jetzt frage heißt es nicht das ich unbedingt ohne kescher loswill

Also darf ich ihn während des angelns im rucksack lassen?


----------



## fordprefect (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Wenn du deine Rute auch eingepackt lässt . ..


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Nein, wenn nicht vorgeschrieben eben keine Pflicht.
 Auch das er einsetzbar aufgebaut ist, muss nicht Pflicht sein.

 Aber, es ist nicht leicht beim Drillen mit einer Hand nach hinten zu greifen und den Kescher dann auch mit einer Hand blitzschnell aufzubauen.

 Darum habe ich die Beispiele mit den einzelnen Fischen ja gebracht.
 Man verliert Fische durch Pech, aber viel öfter weil man unvorbereitet oder bequem ist.

 Du wirst es aber selbst herausfinden, all das sind die Kleinigkeiten die Erfolg ausmachen.
 Aber auch Glück und Pech gehören zum Angeln.


----------



## hechtzu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Ich meine muss ich auch keschern oder muss ich ihn nur mitführen
z.b darf ich wenn ich ein kleinen 10 cm barsch eknfach aus dem wasser heben oder muss ich ihn keschern?


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Ich meine muss ich auch keschern oder muss ich ihn nur mitführen
> z.b darf ich wenn ich ein kleinen 10 cm barsch eknfach aus dem wasser heben oder muss ich ihn keschern?



Ich würde die Sprotte einfach aus dem Wasser heben.
Mache ich mit allen Fischen unter ca.100gr.
Kescher habe ich aber immer fertig dabei.|uhoh:

Aber ich bin  schon mal von einem Angler angepfiffen worden, mit den Worten:
Die werden gekeschert ,es handelte sich damals um kleine Plötzen von max .100g ,  immer schön mit nasser Hand gegriffen, den Haken gelöst und in den Setzkescher.

Und selber  :q  ????

Er sie zwar gekeschert aber um sie dann mit einem Frottehandtuch zu greifen :vik: #6

Fazit : Kescher bereit halten ,wo kein Kläger ,
da kein Richter


----------



## hechtzu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Aber darf man das der nicht
ist allgemein die handlandung erlaubt oder nicht?


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Ich empfehle dir einfach den Unterfangkescher zu benutzen,
so vermeidest du eventuellen Ärger.
Schonender für den Fisch ist es allemal.
Ob es vom Gesetzgeber so vorgesehen ist ,endzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## hechtzu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Naja 
Danke für die antworten
ich werde mir dann einen kescher besorgen müssen

Hat vielleicht jemand einen kescher bei askari gesehen?
So klein wie möglich unf am besten gummiert
muss auch nicht teuer sein am besten so um die 15 euro
also einen kescher für hecht habe ich ja da würde ich nicht ohne kescher losgehen 
naja also bitte empfhelungen für einen kleinen barschkescher


----------



## fordprefect (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Warum nimmst du denn nicht einfach den gleichen?
Eigentlich dachte ich, es sollte klar sein, dass auch beim "Barschangeln" Hechte, Zander, Rapfen etc. beißen können.

Ob du jetzt mit einem 1m kleineren Kescher los gehst, der vlt. ein halbes Kilo weniger wiegt oder mit deinem vermutlich auch für große Fische passenden ist doch egal, oder? Wenn nicht, sieh es als Training, dann ist es zumindest in ein paar Monaten egal.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Rute auch eingepackt lässt . ..



Wäre wohl sogar das Beste. Wenn ich das so lese, Anfänger, aber Kescher braucht man nicht. Ist dann schön, wenn Fische in die Steinpackungen fallen oder im Sand paniert werden, weil man sie doch mal ablegen muss. Mit einem Kescher kann man sowas zur Not auch noch "in der Luft" machen.

Da sieht man mal, was diese ganzen "Vollprofis" mit ihren Filmchen so anrichten...Kescher ist out...

Btw, in einer der letzten Fisch und Fang DVD's hatte ein Redaktuer und Boddenguide einen steifen Finger, der war durch eine Handlandung gebrochen. Klasse, das sind schon Leute, die wissen was sie tun. Und trotzdem passieren denen solche Ungeschicke. Da ist es natürlich das Beste, wenn Anfänger auch gleich ohne Kescher losziehen.

Wenn es einfach nur darum geht, möglichst "hip" am Wasser langzulaufen, dann würd ich das Geld lieber in extravagante Kleidung oder Nut... "Begleitservice" investieren. Dann denken die anderen Leute auch "was nen geiler Macker" und dich behindern beim Laufen weder Kescher, noch Rute. Noch nicht einmal Köderboxen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Was willst du mit einem möglichst kleinen Alibikescher? 

Warum einfach,wenns auch kompliziert geht


----------



## hechtzu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Oder schon gut ich hole mir einfach den lip grip in der gewässerordnung steht ja geeigneter unterfangkescher oder fischgreifer
also Problem gelöst


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Ich glaubs echt nicht:banghead:

Benutzt du einen LipGrip falsch,fangen die Probleme erst an..


----------



## Jose (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Oder schon gut ich hole mir einfach den lip grip in der gewässerordnung steht ja geeigneter unterfangkescher oder fischgreifer
> also Problem gelöst




hab gerade mal in dein profil geschaut. 
jetzt versteh ich dich.
du uns auch?


----------



## hechtzu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Ruhrfischer und jose wie meint ihr denn das?


----------



## hechtzu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Es geht mir nicht cool auszusehen sondern einfach nur weil ich jede 20 min uten die stelle wechsele da kann ich nicht jedes mal den kescher einklappen ausserdem komme ich mit dem fahrrad zim angeln


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Glaub mir das geht - an meinem Gewässer herrscht auch Kescherpflicht und ich gehe sehr gerne "Strecke machen".  Mit fertig montierten Unterfangkescher. Nicht nur weil es vorgeschrieben ist, sondern auch, weil es für mich Sinn macht.

Beim Uferschleppen oder Vertikal-Spundwand-Abklopfen kann mir jederzeit auch ein großer Fisch einsteigen. Ein paar habe ich verloren, weil beim Zusammenbau des Keschers + Angel halten die Spannung auf der Schnur verloren ging und die Fische weg waren. Daraus lernt man.

Lass deinen Kescher zuhause, sei bequem und in drei Wochen machst du einen Thread auf "Angellizenz eingezogen, was kann ich tun?" #d


----------



## fordprefect (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Also bei meinem Kescher dauert das aufklappen bzw. einklappen ein paar Sekunden. Ich gestehe sogar, dass ich den nicht jedes mal auf und einklappe, weil das Aufklappen auch mit einer Hand alleine geht, dank Schwerkraft. Und du wirst ja nicht für alle paar Meter dein Fahrrad mitschlörren, sondern das irgendwo abschließen. Und deine Rute kriegst du scheinbar auch mit Fahrrad transportiert.

Aber mach einfach was du willst. Es haben dir jetzt sehr viele Leute gesagt, dass ein langer und großer Kescher eine wirklich super Sache ist und das Angeln ohne doof ausgehen kann.

Wahrscheinlich ist das wie bei Leuten, die notorisch mit Alkohol hinterm Steuer sitzen. Die haben auch immer tausend Gründe.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht cool auszusehen sondern einfach nur weil ich jede 20 min uten die stelle wechsele da kann ich nicht jedes mal den kescher einklappen



Muss man ja auch nicht..meiner wird ausgeklappt und bleibt das auch bis zum Ende der Tour.

Fahrrad + Rute +Kescher stellt auch kein Problem dar.

Ausser du bist einarmig


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf barsch angeln an normalen ufern
> brauche ich einen kescher oder nicht?
> 
> Wenn dann doch ein großer hecht einsteigt bringt mir so ein kleiner barschkescher auch nicht mehr außerdem ist hechtschonzeit und jeden hecht würde ich eh im wasser abhaken


Damit hast Du doch selber alles gesagt.
Erstmal ist der Kescher Pflicht. Punkt.

Und ich bin sehr dafür, für einen ausreichend großen, und für richtig derbe durchgreifen, dass das auch umgesetzt wird am Wasser.

Denn: Für die normalen Barsche brauchst du den Kescher eher nicht.
Aber wenn ein ordentlicher Hecht auf deine Barschcombo einsteigt, dann ist der bereitgehaltene Kescher sozusagen Lebensrettend. 
Das des Hechtes, aber auch dein Seelenheil.
Ob man nun GuFis und Wobbler nicht verlieren will, oder die Hechte eben vom Köder befreien, was alles nur geht wenn man sie angelandet bekommt. 
Mit einem Barschstengelchen ist das in aller Regel nicht schnell möglich, was den Fisch recht sicher sowieso tötet. 
Fisch zeigt weiß, Fisch wird nach zurücksetzen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit elend sterben.

Mit Kescher geht es aber viel schneller als elend auszudrillen, und Vorfächer, die glücklichstenfalls dünnsten Stahl oder eben FC enthalten, sind auch nicht für Dauerdrills geeignet.
Da Barschgewässer in aller Regel auch Hechte enthalten, ist daher ein auch ausreichend großer Kescher für Hechte dringend mitzuführen. 

Dafür! #6 #6


----------



## hechtzu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Glaub mir das geht - an meinem Gewässer herrscht auch Kescherpflicht und ich gehe sehr gerne "Strecke machen".  Mit fertig montierten Unterfangkescher. Nicht nur weil es vorgeschrieben ist, sondern auch, weil es für mich Sinn macht.
> 
> Beim Uferschleppen oder Vertikal-Spundwand-Abklopfen kann mir jederzeit auch ein großer Fisch einsteigen. Ein paar habe ich verloren, weil beim Zusammenbau des Keschers + Angel halten die Spannung auf der Schnur verloren ging und die Fische weg waren. Daraus lernt man.
> 
> Lass deinen Kescher zuhause, sei bequem und in drei Wochen machst du einen Thread auf "Angellizenz eingezogen, was kann ich tun?" #d



Naja ich darf ja auch einen fischgreifer benutzen also ist es nicht illegal
aber langsam sehe ich ein das ich vielleicht wirklich einen kescher mitnehmen könnte obwohl meine ufer sind alle sehr flach also besteht kein problem darin ihn mit dem lipgrip zu landen

also ich bin echt ratlos


----------



## hechtzu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Damit hast Du doch selber alles gesagt.
> Erstmal ist der Kescher Pflicht. Punkt.
> 
> Und ich bin sehr dafür, für einen ausreichend großen, und für richtig derbe durchgreifen, dass das auch umgesetzt wird am Wasser.
> ...



wie gesagt ich darf lip grip benutzen
aber deine antwort ist bisher die netteste und vernünftigste antwort in dem thread ich werde wahrscheinlich den kescher benutzen#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Gute Entscheidung!

Wirst sehen: 

Sobald Du das Teil diverse Male wirklich gebraucht hast (das geht u. U. viel schneller, als Du denkst - und wenn Du erstmal "nur" nem kescherlosen Kollegen an einer ungünstigen Stelle damit nötige Hilfe leistest), wirst Du es nicht mehr als lästig empfinden, sondern stets gerne und freiwillig mitnehmen.

Denn die Vorteile machen das Tragen vollauf wett. Letzteres schreckt vielleicht erstmal gedanklich, wird aber ziemlich schnell dauerhaft irrelevant, sobald sich der Kescher das erste Mal als rettend erweist.

Nimm einfach Deinen Hechtkescher mit, dann bist Du für alles gerüstet und gehst auf Nummer Sicher.

Für nen Anfänger ist ein Lipgrip deutlich schwerer korrekt zu handeln - das kannst Du immer noch ausprobieren, wenn Du erst mal ne Runde Erfahrung gesammelt hast.


----------



## fordprefect (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Geht doch.
Dass die Antworten harscher werden, bist du selbst Schuld. Schließlich wird dir seit über 70 Posts zu 90% geraten einen großen Kescher mitzunehmen. Und es wurden fast immer die gleichen Argumente genannt. Wenn du dann nachher als Fazit ziehst, ok, dann nehm ich einfach nen Lipgrip, weil es mir zu umständlich ist, dann pinkelst du den Leuten ans Bein.


----------



## Jose (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> ...weil ich jede 20 min uten die stelle wechsele da kann ich nicht jedes mal den kescher einklappen ausserdem komme ich mit dem fahrrad zim angeln



klingt jetzt 'bisschen nach "hastiger jugend".
wie andere schon geschrieben haben: es geht doch.
mach ich auch, fahrrad und rute und kescher und stetige wechsel.

ich gönn mir sogar noch zigarettenpausen zwischendurch...

(ps. den fishgrip halte ich für totalen müll: damit er überhaupt was taugt müsste es ein teleskop- sein, der im zweifel immer noch zu kurz ist,  und- um ehrlich zu sein: wenn ich einen fisch in grip-nähe habe, dann kann ich den auch handlanden. ich hab nämlich keine angst vor zähnen.
dem fisch allerdings tut der grip evtl. nicht gut...)


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHAlw07eTL4

|wavey:


----------



## hechtzu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Danke für die antworten 
den kescher kann ich in den getränke halter von meinem rucksack tun(klingt jetzt komisch aber dort passt er ganz gut rein)


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Perfekt #6

Irgendwann stört der auch nicht mehr, ist wie beim Anschallen im Auto. Macht man automatisch, ohne nachzudenken.

Einmal konnte ich mit dem Kescher eine Maus aus dem Wasser holen, die verzweifelt an der Spundwand rumpaddelte.

Wollte sie noch abtrocknen, aber der undankbare Nager ist einfach abgehauen #d


----------



## thanatos (1. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Kescherpflicht ist absoluter Quatsch ,einfach ne Frage der Vernunft,
 gerade wenn es auf Barsch geht ,die schlitzen schon mal sehr leicht aus
 oder wenn du bei ner Handlandung eines richtig gute über 3 Kg
 dich richtig verletzt und wegen der schönen ,schmerzhaften Entzündung
 nicht angeln kannst´....na überlegs dir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spike999 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Naja ich darf ja auch einen fischgreifer benutzen also ist es nicht illegal
> aber langsam sehe ich ein das ich vielleicht wirklich einen kescher mitnehmen könnte obwohl meine ufer sind alle sehr flach also besteht kein problem darin ihn mit dem lipgrip zu landen
> 
> also ich bin echt ratlos




klingt eher wie völlig planlos...


----------



## hechtzu (1. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



thanatos schrieb:


> Kescherpflicht ist absoluter Quatsch ,einfach ne Frage der Vernunft,
> gerade wenn es auf Barsch geht ,die schlitzen schon mal sehr leicht aus
> oder wenn du bei ner Handlandung eines richtig gute über 3 Kg
> dich richtig verletzt und wegen der schönen ,schmerzhaften Entzündung
> nicht angeln kannst´....na überlegs dir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ich hab zwar schon gesagt dass ich jetzt mit kescher angeln werde und mir auch schon einen gekauft aber egal
und doch es ist kescherpflicht oder halt lipgrip 
man könnte es so machen:hechte und große barsche lipgrip da ist dann nichts mit ausschlitzen oder mich verletzen außerdem sind die ufer sehr flach
kleine barsche handlandung

aber wie gesagt habe jetzt sowieso einen kescher


----------



## hechtzu (1. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



spike999 schrieb:


> klingt eher wie völlig planlos...



Ist zwar das selbe...


----------



## Jose (1. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



thanatos schrieb:


> Kescherpflicht ist absoluter Quatsch ,einfach ne Frage der Vernunft,
> ...



endlich mal eine erhellende antwort, in der intention besonders erhellt durch den usernamen

die "frage der vernunft" beantwortet sich durch die folgen des nichtbefolgens des kleingedruckten auf dem erlaubnisschen


da hat jemand meinung aber keine ahnung.


----------



## fordprefect (1. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Es ist nicht das Selbe.
Du kannst nicht nach so vielen Antworten und *Ratschlägen *sagen, dass du *Ratlos* bist.
Bis zu deiner Einsicht hätte man dir vor allem eine ungeheure Uneinsichtigkeit und Unbelehrbarkeit unterstellen müssen.


----------



## Jose (1. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Es ist nicht das Selbe.
> Du kannst nicht nach so vielen Antworten und *Ratschlägen *sagen, dass du *Ratlos* bist.
> Bis zu deiner Einsicht hätte man dir vor allem eine ungeheure Uneinsichtigkeit und Unbelehrbarkeit unterstellen müssen.




nicht müssen.
man hätte auch mal ins profil gehen und altersgerecht antworten können.

wir waren alle mal jung und standen vor fragen, breitärschig jemanden niederbügeln können wir alle jeden tag.

aber einem 'jungen' aufhelfen..., stellt euch doch nicht so an...


----------



## thanatos (2. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

@ Jose,danke für das "keine Ahnung" 
 Andere( Bundes)Länder andere blödsinnige Vorschriften,:q
 sollte die Vorschrift auch mal bei uns durchkommen
 bin ich genau der der einen klitzekleinen Aquariumskescher
 zum vorzeigen mitführen würde.:q
 Nein Keschermuffel bin ich nicht #d drum hab ich ja nur
 fünf aber ob und welchen ich nun mitnehme entscheidet doch
 letztendlich was ich vorhabe.
 Wenn Hechtzu mit nem Lipgrip klarkommt soll er doch #6


----------



## fordprefect (2. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



Jose schrieb:


> nicht müssen.
> man hätte auch mal ins profil gehen und altersgerecht antworten können.
> 
> wir waren alle mal jung und standen vor fragen, breitärschig jemanden niederbügeln können wir alle jeden tag.
> ...



Ich hab tatsächlich reingeschaut und da steht Schüler.
Vielleicht bis du noch mal ein paar Generationen weiter als ich und mit der Jugend generell  schon ein wenig nachsichtiger.
Aber ich bleibe dabei. Wenn er die Prüfung gemacht hat, dann wird er ja mindestens um die 14 sein. Und auch in dem Alter ist es bei vielen Jugendlichen auch trotz Pubertät und Rebellion etc. so ein stures verhalten eher unüblich.
Wenn einem in der Schulung gesagt wird, man soll etwas auf eine bestimmte Art machen, wenn das Gesetz vorschreibt man soll es auf diese Art machen und wenn dann noch andere Leute raten, dass auch auf diese Art zu machen, dann sollte man es vielleicht einfach so tun. Zumal, wenn man kaum Erfahrung hat.

Wenn man dann immer noch seinen Drang nach Rebellion ausleben will, dann aber bitte nicht im Internet nach Legitimation suchen.

Das er es jetzt offenbar eingesehen hat und einen Kescher mitnehmen will ist ja gut. Aber der Thread erzählt nicht die Geschichte von einem unsicheren Jungen, der einfach nur wissen wollte, ob er einen Kescher mitnehmen soll oder nicht. Und manchmal ist ein klares Nein gleich zu Beginn wesentlich wirkungsvoller .


----------



## vermesser (2. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

Hmm, vielleicht bin ich ja doof oder alt oder beides.

Zu meiner Zeit galt der erste "richtige" Kescher noch als Ausweis, dass man jetzt angeln kann  . Die Kiddies, die ohne Kescher ans Wasser rannten, ham wa immer belächelt und uns gefreut, wenn die durch Zufall denn mit nem dicken Karpfen, Hecht etc. an der Rute und ohne Kescher da standen.

Da hat man "als alter Hase" denn schon mal generös ausgeholfen...

Hmm...naja, neue Zeiten...und das sag ich mit Anfang 30...aua  .


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*



> Hmm...naja, neue Zeiten...und das sag ich mit Anfang 30...aua


Und was ich als noch älterer Sack von noch früher erzählen könnte.....



> Da hat man "als alter Hase" denn schon mal generös ausgeholfen...


Und das soll in unserem Forum auch sein, gerade im Junganglerforum hier, helfen und erklären...

Zumal die ganzen unterschiedlichen Regelungen laut Gesetz das eine sind, dazu kommen ja noch die Verordnungen sowie die Regelungen der jeweiligen Bewirtschafter....

Man sollte um JEDEN Jungangler froh sein, der überhaupt noch fragt, statt sofort zu sagen, "ich geh eh schwarzangeln, lass mich mit der Regelwut in Ruhe..."...


----------



## thanatos (2. März 2015)

*AW: Kescher pflicht niedersachsen*

#6 so isses Thomas,
 vor 60 Jahren war das alles noch viel einfacher und lehrreicher ohne so ausgefeilte Reglementierung,da hat man
 noch aus den eignen Fehlern gelernt.:q
 Als bei mir der erste Brassen von gut 2 Pfund dran hing
 und und meinen Haken mitgenommen hat weil ich keinen
 Kescher hatte ,hab ich gaanz schnell einen gebaut 
 (na eher der Opa von meinem Freund)aus ´nem 
 Einkaufsnetz und ner Astgabel.
 Der Groschen für ´nen neuen Haken hat schon wehgetan :r


----------

